# Co-ax question



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

Prior to this afternoon, we have always roughed in coax in each bedroom and run the cables back to one location, a "master location" if you want to call it that.
Today was the first day that we installed 2 TV coax cables at 2 separate locations in one large bedroom.
What is the danger of only running one of those 2 cables back to the master location and using a splitter to feed the other coax? 
Do both cables need to be run to the master location or is this acceptable?
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes they SHOULD be, it's not a good idea to have splitters all over the place. Everytime you put a splitter in a line you will loose some of the signal. For the price of a good splitter, and 4 compression connectors not to mention the time to try and squeeze that all into a 2104 box why not run an extra RG-6 to the other outlet from the basement.


----------



## lectric_hand6855 (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree, go ahead and make 2 homeruns. Splitters can be he11 on a high speed internet connection.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

subelect said:


> Prior to this afternoon, we have always roughed in coax in each bedroom and run the cables back to one location, a "master location" if you want to call it that.
> Today was the first day that we installed 2 TV coax cables at 2 separate locations in one large bedroom.
> What is the danger of only running one of those 2 cables back to the master location and using a splitter to feed the other coax?
> Do both cables need to be run to the master location or is this acceptable?
> ...


If they are indeed placing 2 TV's in this one bedroom, then it's a bad idea. On the other hand maybe they know there will only be one TV. The first split point being the preferred placement option. The the end of the line would be the 2nd "maybe" spot. Then they would use a pass thru barrel connector (not a splitter) at the split point and blank cover it. I like to use low voltage rings when possible. No craming required. 

Just a cheap insurance option for some. 

No I've never done this. :whistling2:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

LV rings are a must when using splitters.


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

thank you.
Rick


----------



## Greg C (Jan 23, 2009)

You cannot use a splitter on satellite feeds.


----------



## ElectricalMAN (May 4, 2009)

I usually pull this Structured Wiring Triamese Cableforan application
like this. Includes (2) Rg6 and a (1) Cat 5e. They also have 2 plus 2 which is 2 Cat 5e and 2 RG6 Cables. I always pull a combo cable. Saves some serious time and time is money!

http://www.cablegiant.com/Default.aspx?p_id=4&Product_id=701


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Greg C said:


> You cannot use a splitter on satellite feeds.


As Greg said.. DONT PUT SPLITTERS IN.. just pull homeruns.

~Matt


----------



## chrislovo (Feb 23, 2009)

subelect said:


> Prior to this afternoon, we have always roughed in coax in each bedroom and run the cables back to one location, a "master location" if you want to call it that.
> Today was the first day that we installed 2 TV coax cables at 2 separate locations in one large bedroom.
> What is the danger of only running one of those 2 cables back to the master location and using a splitter to feed the other coax?
> Do both cables need to be run to the master location or is this acceptable?
> ...


Run the dual coax. The customer may be planning on installing a product such as DirectTV with a DVR, which requires a dual coax run.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> the time to try and squeeze that all into a 2104 box why not run an extra RG-6 to the other outlet from the basement.


Only a total bufoon would use an actual box instead of the intelligent option of a ring. Doh!!


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

chrislovo said:


> Run the dual coax. The customer may be planning on installing a product such as DirectTV with a DVR, which requires a dual coax run.


Well if you were actually paying attention to what the OP stated you would understand that there are two, that's 2 (two) locations. Again that's TWO (2) locations. Also the DVR doesn't requite 2 cables to work. It can work off of one cable althoug it is desirable to have 2 so that you can record on one channel and watch a different channel at the same time. 

Anyhow, just homerun everything that way you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## chrislovo (Feb 23, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Well if you were actually paying attention to what the OP stated you would understand that there are two, that's 2 (two) locations. Again that's TWO (2) locations.


I was paying attention, and understood the question the way that it was written. Simply saying that they installed two (dos) coax cables at two (deux) separate locations could be construed as two (II) drops at each of the locations. 

I apparently misinterpreted Rick's question.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Only a total bufoon would use an actual box instead of the intelligent option of a ring. Doh!!


 :thumbsup:

I never use boxes ha ha


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Homerun EVERYTHING??? Nobody uses signal amplifiers???????


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Homerun EVERYTHING??? Nobody uses signal amplifiers???????


There area lots and lots of fine reasons to homerun everything, and signal strength is pretty low on the list. In my own home, for instance, I have my TiVo box centrally located at the distribution point with IR passing from every set. I can watch TiVo from any set in the house. I'd never be able to do that without home runs. My driveway camera has a modulator at the distribution point, and I can watch that camera on any set in the house too. I'd never be able to do that without home runs. I used one run to pipe audio to the back patio using a balun. I'd never be able to do that without home runs.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> There area lots and lots of fine reasons to homerun everything, and signal strength is pretty low on the list. In my own home, for instance, I have my TiVo box centrally located at the distribution point with IR passing from every set. I can watch TiVo from any set in the house. I'd never be able to do that without home runs. My driveway camera has a modulator at the distribution point, and I can watch that camera on any set in the house too. I'd never be able to do that without home runs. I used one run to pipe audio to the back patio using a balun. I'd never be able to do that without home runs.


And there you have it. More reasons to homerun everything. If you homerun everything, then the sky is the limit. If you don't homerun everything then you are very very limited to what you can do as Marc explained.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

steelersman said:


> And there you have it. More reasons to homerun everything. If you homerun everything, then the sky is the limit. If you don't homerun everything then you are very very limited to what you can do as Marc explained.


And so I learn something new. Thank you for that. LV/phone&cable is something I am not all that bright with. Thanks Marc, thanks steelers!!!!


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

Fredman said:


> If they are indeed placing 2 TV's in this one bedroom, then it's a bad idea. On the other hand maybe they know there will only be one TV. The first split point being the preferred placement option. The the end of the line would be the 2nd "maybe" spot. Then they would use a pass thru barrel connector (not a splitter) at the split point and blank cover it. I like to use low voltage rings when possible. No craming required.
> 
> Just a cheap insurance option for some.
> 
> No I've never done this. :whistling2:


I have for two outlets installed in a single room for flexibility. Home run to one outlet, and an extension from there to the second.

If the TV's at the first outlet, the extension just sits. If the second outlet is used, a barrel joiner connects the extension to the home run.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Splitters really mess up anything digital.. Home runs are always better run to a main splitter probably fed from a high freq amp if you are using a few outlets.

Keep in mind some amps do not allow two way communication though them.. Very important these days. 

All unused ports in the splitter must be caped with a terminating resister.

Also keep in mind the old splitters do not work well (if at all) on digital signals.

RG59 also is useless 
RG6 all the way..


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> RG59 also is useless ...


Well, it's not _useless_, but I know what you mean; for cable and satellite.

I prefer an all-copper RG-59 for anything other than RF.


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

Fredman said:


> If they are indeed placing 2 TV's in this one bedroom, then it's a bad idea. On the other hand maybe they know there will only be one TV. The first split point being the preferred placement option. The the end of the line would be the 2nd "maybe" spot. Then they would use a pass thru barrel connector (not a splitter) at the split point and blank cover it. I like to use low voltage rings when possible. No craming required.
> 
> Just a cheap insurance option for some.
> 
> No I've never done this. :whistling2:


I did that in my parents house. The master bedroom was about 120 feet from the garage where the distribution panel was. My Mother wanted 4 CATV jacks so she could move the room around and put the TV in any corner. Instead of running 4 separate runs I ran one run to the closet and installed a left over 6X6X4 box in the wall. Out of that box I ran the short runs to each corner of the room and labelled the wires. Now if they change the room around they simply have to change which one of the 4 runs is connected to the F-81 barrel.


----------



## jaym812 (Sep 19, 2008)

iam cable guy and iam telling u always run a homerun if u can remember a two way split loss is 3.5 each leg 3 way is 3.5 one leg and the other two are 7db loss a 4way is 7 all the legs as well a 6way and 8way


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Larry Fine said:


> Well, it's not _useless_, but I know what you mean; for cable and satellite.
> 
> I prefer an all-copper RG-59 for anything other than RF.


:001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

There are reasons for homrun outlets. 

Everyone talks about dB's. A decibel is nothing more than a logrithmic ratio that represents no absolute value unless referenced to something ( ie dBmV, dBm, etc ) What does that mean? -3dB equates to about a 50% power loss & 3 dB equates to a 50% power gain. dB= 10logP1/P2 or 10logP2/P1 - depends on whether your'e talking gain or loss. 

Also alot of converter boxes, DVR's, & especially cable modems & EMTA's are two way devices with variable return RF levels. However they cannot output an infinite amout of RF power which means return path loss must be minimized to ensure they operate in their " sweet spot" in order to maintain a decent signal to nioise ratio at the receiving end. A bunch of cascaded splitters creates alot of insertion loss in both the forward & return path.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Who cares. Just homerun them all like I already said and you can't go wrong. Nobody cares about the dB's and RF gains and losses. It doesn't matter if you just homerun them all.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

well said


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*To Many Splitters*

I alway run two cables.

I should say, one cable back to the Headend, is for the computer, like wise with the phone wire cat5e.

T.V.'s will work with a splitter, but computers not so well.


Two bedrooms, one has cable, the other doesn't, put in a splitter, and run
the cable thru the adjacent wall, T.V. should work fine.

With computer it becomes a distance game, number of feet away from
the headend. And alway used a good brand of RG-6 CABLE, with compression fittings. And if your install boxes, use the open end ones.

I just did a job, where I had to open the wall, installed CONDUIT, then after the dry wallers finish the wall, had to ruN HDMI cable along with a Triple RCA Component HD Cable.

try this site; www.markertek.com to get some answers.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

partimer31 said:


> I alway run two cables.
> 
> I should say, one cable back to the Headend, is for the computer, like wise with the phone wire cat5e.
> 
> ...


I just wanna know, were all of your previous posts this past week, a put on? Because you didn't spell or use grammar worth a lick, but all of a sudden on this post, you are almost perfect. What's up with that? Maybe you've been drunk all along and now you're sober?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> I just wanna know, were all of your previous posts this past week, a put on? Because you didn't spell or use grammar worth a lick, but all of a sudden on this post, you are almost perfect. What's up with that? Maybe you've been drunk all along and now you're sober?


No, I think you're drunk now, because I can't make heads nor tails of half of what he said.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No, I think you're drunk now, because I can't make heads nor tails of half of what he said.


Hahaha! Well actually you've just reminded me that I need to run out to the grocery store and pick up another 24 pack of Corona! I drank my last one on Wednesday. 

While partimer doesn't make his posts perfectly clear, at least this one has no spelling errors that I noticed. This post doesn't even look like it was authored by him.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

steelersman said:


> Hahaha! Well actually you've just reminded me that I need to run out to the grocery store and pick up another 24 pack of Corona! I drank my last one on Wednesday.
> 
> While partimer doesn't make his posts perfectly clear, at least this one has no spelling errors that I noticed. This post does't even look like it was authored by him.


doesn’t:jester:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Ahh yes. Good catch. I need Corona! That's what's the matter with me!


----------

